# Bacteria bloom again!!



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

My tank has been cycled for a couple of weeks and all my levels are good so far. My problem is I seem to get quite frequent clouds of bacteria which do disappear after a couple of days but then reappear about once every 10 days. It looks like tiny white particles floating in the water. Im getting pretty fed up with it now so I was thinking about buying some form of media for my jbl external filter to help with this. My problem is though JBL filters are readily available here the filter media is not! Ive found just a few outlets and they dont have what I want...I think I need jbl clearmec (I might be wrong). Ive had the lights turned off in the tank for a couple of days now and I havent fed the fish during that time either. Can anyone help? Or can anyone suggest another brand of filter media I can use such as Fluval, Eheim, Aquael that I can easily buy here. Im totally confused 
Happy New Year


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What size tank is this? What model filter do you have? How often are you feeding?

You can leave your light on normal. It doesn't affect bacteria blooms.


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Its a 55 gallon (200 liters) tank. Ive cut down on the feeding cause I thought that was the problem I feed just once a day with an algae tablet every third day for the plecos (and everyone else gets some!). Is this still too often? My pump is a jbl e900 external canister filter. Ive just had it a week or so but I put in some of the media from the old internal pump. 
Im glad I can turn the light on again its been pretty dim in the lounge  Thanks again Ben.
Have a great evening tonight whatever you are doing.


----------

